# ShurKetch to mongo hole



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful day Saturday so headed out with Skip, his wife Carmen and my son John. Boats everywhere.....experienced boaters and some yet to learn. Caught our 40 mingo, a File fish and an Almaco. Caught undersized AJ's. Sharks were out......saw a nice Hammerhead. Sherman Cove covered with boats when we came back. Time to give up being weekend warriors.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, those are some nice size Mingos, never seen a file fish pretty cool. Looks like a great day!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats , dumb question what do you use for bait for Mingo's? I've never targeted them just got them fishing for snapper or triggers.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope you kept that unicorn filefish. They are fine eating!


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

ShurKetch said:


> Beautiful day Saturday so headed out with Skip, his wife Carmen and my son John. Boats everywhere.....experienced boaters and some yet to learn. Caught our 40 mingo, a File fish and an Almaco. Caught undersized AJ's. Sharks were out......saw a nice Hammerhead. Sherman Cove covered with boats when we came back. Time to give up being weekend warriors.
> View attachment 1068521
> View attachment 1068522
> View attachment 1068523
> ...





ShurKetch said:


> Beautiful day Saturday so headed out with Skip, his wife Carmen and my son John. Boats everywhere.....experienced boaters and some yet to learn. Caught our 40 mingo, a File fish and an Almaco. Caught undersized AJ's. Sharks were out......saw a nice Hammerhead. Sherman Cove covered with boats when we came back. Time to give up being weekend warriors.
> View attachment 1068521
> View attachment 1068522
> View attachment 1068523
> ...


That mongo to the left of the can might have sucked down a few sips. Nice catch as always team Mongo.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> I hope you kept that unicorn filefish. They are fine eating!


My son said he was going to smoke it.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

how2fish said:


> Congrats , dumb question what do you use for bait for Mingo's? I've never targeted them just got them fishing for snapper or triggers.


Normally use squid, but any fresh cut bait will attract them.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Pretty mingos!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Had to throw in this Almaco pic. Biggest one I ever caught. My smile is from Ed trying to figure out how to take a pic!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is the biggest Almaco I have ever seen.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Had to throw in this Almaco pic. Biggest one I ever caught. My smile is from Ed trying to figure out how to take a pic!
> View attachment 1068550


The Almaci was so large I had to re-focus. was wondering why you were smiling so brightly. ha ha


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A whopper! I don't know how the big ones eat but the small ones have become one of my favorite fish.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ShurKetch said:


> My son said he was going to smoke it.


I filleted it and cooked it in a pan. It was every bit as good as a trigger.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Almaco and Trigger are very much alike only Almaco fillets are usually a little thicker. Love Almaco too.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

What is the distinguishing factor between greater and lesser AJs??


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

# of gill rakers, depth and size.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

lastcast said:


> # of gill rakers, depth and size.


Thanks! That helped. Then i also noticed in the fish rules app that on the picture of the fish sometimes you can swipe left or right and there are more pics of the fish. For t he greater AJ they show you the difference, very cool! Thx


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried to find an old post from Karen but couldn't find it. Here's a good description from an old post.


NoMoSurf said:


> here is what I have printed out and keep on the boat with me...
> 
> Banded Rudderfish:
> Tailfin Lobes may be white
> ...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's another.


----------

